# What the heck is this thing?/Parellipshere Question



## Schniapereli (Jan 30, 2007)

I found a full box of this thing and I have no idea what it is. I do not have a digital camera, but I did my best to draw it on Paint.  

It's just a lens behind a donut, which can be fastened to something by tightening the rubber and metal layes around it. (sandwich around what you want to clamp it to.)

It doesn't fit any of our fixtures, but I found a peice of one next to where we used to keep some parellipses.

I will try to get a digital picture.

But, what the heck is it called? What does it do? When do you use it?


Also, what was a parellipse used for? Do they still use them sometimes today? When would you use one? (is that the right spelling?)

If you know anything else about either, then please share.


----------



## Van (Jan 30, 2007)

Hmm Can't be exactly sure. ok i'm sort of guessing. Possibly a degree changing lens for the paralipsphere ? I'mnot sure. Nice drawing though. As for thier original use Paralipspheres were an alternative to a Leko-lite, and were used the same way. I believe there are still a few left in the 2 world trade center theatre here in portland. I worked in that theatre for 7 years and we about 20 something para's < I Aint gonna keep typing it > we used them on evry show. They're not the greatest in the world but they work.
I can't say I ever saw that particular attachment however.


----------



## ship (Jan 30, 2007)

Never heard of that term before.

My rough guess, if these are anything like a Bantam Superspot, could be part of a slide projector lens adaptor. Just a guess.


----------



## Schniapereli (Jan 31, 2007)

...I always call them parellipses... I can never remember their real name.

I'm not sure if it was for one of the PS's, but that's what I'm assuming since I know almost nothing about them. I cannot find anything on the internet. 
(the only results are to this site.)


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 31, 2007)

WOW you stumped Van AND Ship!!! I didn't think that was possible.


----------



## dbn (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm guessing, too, but it looks like Van may be right. These look like they may be lenses that were intended to mount inside the barrel of an instrument via a narrow slot and slide back and forth for variable focus or zoom. The rubber layers and the tightening wing-nut look like they would accomodate holding the lens assembly stable within the barrel, by means of the slot. Or maybe it was a fixed position, rather than a slot. No way of telling, really.

I've never come across anything like this in my travels. Thanks for posting this. It has high entertainment value.


----------



## Van (Jan 31, 2007)

P.S. If I can get over to the world trade center I'll shoot a picture of some para-lipse-sphere's < god what a stupid name for a fixture>


----------



## Schniapereli (Jan 31, 2007)

We have some old Paralipspheres, but they are broken, and do not seem to have a lamp bases, or a place to put them...

For others who are curious to know more about them, I have found this so far on the internet.

"The Paralipsphere is a further improvement of the ERS. It replaces the portion of the Ellipsoid behind the bulb with a parabolic reflector focused on the filament, and additionally replaces the portion of the Ellipsoid immediately surrounding the aperture with a spherical reflector focused on the bulb. Para(bola)+(El)lip(soidal)+Sphere = Paralipsphere. From a lighting design point of view, Paralipsphere's are merely a more efficient ERS, but from a technical point of view they are an interesting and significant variation."

...and that's about it.

I am going to stay after school one of these days (when I don't have too much homework) and I'm going to try putting the lense thingy in different fixtures, (hopefully, also take some pictures) and then report back to ya'll.


----------



## Van (Jan 31, 2007)

Schniapereli said:


> "The Paralipsphere is a further improvement of the ERS. It replaces the portion of the Ellipsoid behind the bulb with a parabolic reflector focused on the filament, and additionally replaces the portion of the Ellipsoid immediately surrounding the aperture with a spherical reflector focused on the bulb. Para(bola)+(El)lip(soidal)+Sphere = Paralipsphere. From a lighting design point of view, Paralipsphere's are merely a more efficient ERS, but from a technical point of view they are an interesting and significant variation."


 
Hmm I don't know if I would call them an "Improvement" but they were definately different. Wow I tried like crazy and could find anything on the internet. I bow to your superior Google-ing skills.


----------



## Footer (Jan 31, 2007)

Heres some info on the 7367A Parellipisphere that I pulled of Wyg (and from what I could remember about them from using them 8 or so years ago). It was made by Electro Controls, is a zoom fixture (19 to 33 degs) though if I remember the zoom was a very loose term. Strangely they look very similar to the source4 zoom. But yes, the folks at cast got a hold of one and took the time to test it and get it into wyg.


----------



## sound_nerd (Jan 31, 2007)

We've got a dozen or so of them, although they were taken out of inventory this year and moved to the back of the lighting storage area....they never get used.
I'll try and take a few pictures tomorrow, get them up on here for those of you who don't know what they are.


----------



## Schniapereli (Jan 31, 2007)

I had a hard time googling them too. I just had it spelled wrong all the time.

I also remember reading something in a book, which I will try to find.


----------



## ship (Jan 31, 2007)

Van said:


> P.S. If I can get over to the world trade center I'll shoot a picture of some para-lipse-sphere's < god what a stupid name for a fixture>



Didn't that place like go away a few years back? (This was only for entertainment response value quesioned... I realize that there is more than two towers to the complex.)

Snap a photo of what you are doing, Seen similar sub-lensed stuff in other brands including on my Linenbacher projectors but never played with any such stuff yet. 

None of the sub lenses / slide lenses I'm thinking about on the other hand have any rubber parts so I might be way off in some gear I have never seen before.


----------



## ship (Jan 31, 2007)

Schniapereli said:


> We have some old Paralipspheres, but they are broken, and do not seem to have a lamp bases, or a place to put them...
> For others who are curious to know more about them, I have found this so far on the internet.
> "The Paralipsphere is a further improvement of the ERS. It replaces the portion of the Ellipsoid behind the bulb with a parabolic reflector focused on the filament, and additionally replaces the portion of the Ellipsoid immediately surrounding the aperture with a spherical reflector focused on the bulb. Para(bola)+(El)lip(soidal)+Sphere = Paralipsphere. From a lighting design point of view, Paralipsphere's are merely a more efficient ERS, but from a technical point of view they are an interesting and significant variation."
> ...and that's about it.
> I am going to stay after school one of these days (when I don't have too much homework) and I'm going to try putting the lense thingy in different fixtures, (hopefully, also take some pictures) and then report back to ya'll.



Big question is who makes the fixture, and what's the link to the website? Either or both answers will fill in a lot of info about the fixture or at least form a base of research to start with.


----------



## propmonkey (Jan 31, 2007)

i enjoy them. i mean theyre from the 70's so you cant expect a great deal. the ones i use are 26-36 degree zooms.


----------



## ship (Jan 31, 2007)

Footer4321 said:


> Heres some info on the 7367A Parellipisphere that I pulled of Wyg (and from what I could remember about them from using them 8 or so years ago). It was made by Electro Controls, is a zoom fixture (19 to 33 degs) though if I remember the zoom was a very loose term. Strangely they look very similar to the source4 zoom. But yes, the folks at cast got a hold of one and took the time to test it and get it into wyg.



Believe I have an old Electro Controls catalog hanging about, What's the model number of the fixture? I'll have a look in the catalog but doubt it's old enough. Anything in Photometrics Handbook? Beyond that, what does "Wyg" mean?


----------



## Footer (Feb 1, 2007)

ship said:


> Believe I have an old Electro Controls catalog hanging about, What's the model number of the fixture? I'll have a look in the catalog but doubt it's old enough. Anything in Photometrics Handbook? Beyond that, what does "Wyg" mean?



WYSIWYG. 7637A is all that wysiwyg will tell me about it.


----------



## Van (Feb 1, 2007)

ship said:


> Didn't that place like go away a few years back? (This was only for entertainment response value quesioned... I realize that there is more than two towers to the complex.)
> .


 
We Have a World Trade Center Complex here in Portland. 3 buildings connected by really cool sky bridges. Built in the 70's has a really cool look and a really crappy crappy theatre that I worked in for 7 years. It's actually a very intimate theatre. but the only access to load in to backstage is through an elevator. A man-sized elevator.


----------



## DarSax (Feb 1, 2007)

Doo bee doo. Parellipshere information in the image below, sorry it's so small-attachment size limit.

To my knowledge, the Parellipsphere isn't a Paralipsphere. The former is a name of a fixture, the latter is a type of fixture (based on Schniapereli's comment). Parellipspheres are ellipsoidal reflector zoom spotlights.

And, for that matter, I don't think what you have is part of the Parellipsphere's lens train assembly. That general shape looks similar to the moving zoom lens on the Parellip, but the proportions are wrong and Parellip's dont have any rubber parts to speak of. If I get a chance tomorrow I'll pop open one of ours to see better what it looks like.


----------



## ship (Feb 1, 2007)

wow! that's quite the fixture. Very much looks high tech in a Dr.Who (old school) type of way. 

Nope, ... no idea anything about this fixture, I was more thinking a plano-convex based Fresnel looking fixture with a lens train sticking out of it. Interesting that it has an ellipsoidal reflector type rear end shape yet it's not using one, and a much more modern zoom front end. Very strange instrument. Be very interested in reading more if you can straighten out the graphics part of the spec for it.

Seen stuff like it - believe from Colortran in if memory serves some very inefficient dual ended RSC or Mini-can, never seen something the same exact look before.

Would love to tinker with your project - you have my jelousy on this one.


----------



## Footer (Feb 1, 2007)

ship said:


> wow! that's quite the fixture. Very much looks high tech in a Dr.Who (old school) type of way.
> Nope, ... no idea anything about this fixture, I was more thinking a plano-convex based Fresnel looking fixture with a lens train sticking out of it. Interesting that it has an ellipsoidal reflector type rear end shape yet it's not using one, and a much more modern zoom front end. Very strange instrument. Be very interested in reading more if you can straighten out the graphics part of the spec for it.
> Seen stuff like it - believe from Colortran in if memory serves some very inefficient dual ended RSC or Mini-can, never seen something the same exact look before.
> Would love to tinker with your project - you have my jelousy on this one.



I know where about 8 are near St louis if you ever want to pick up a few


----------



## Van (Feb 1, 2007)

That's it ! That's what that pIece is !!!!! It is the back lens from a Parellipsesphere. I was looking at the drawing and with the focus knob at te top and wasn't making the connection !!!! if you rotated that image about 100 degrees clockwise it would look exactly the way it does when te lens assembly is sitting in the fixture < looking at it from te front that is> I don't think it's rubber that you're seeing. If memory serves the lens housings and the lamp base holder were moulded from a "bake-o-lite" sp? type substance. Theyre sort of an orange-ish brown / raw sienna type color. Whew ! Suddenly the flood gates are open ! too many memories escaping... too many years at that theatre..... I've got to go cry now .


----------



## Schniapereli (Feb 1, 2007)

Well, it was kind-of a very hard rubber that was kind-of a plastic. But, maybe ours are just older or something.

Does the electro-controls have a site anymore? There are a lot on google, but they don't make lights.

The Parellipsphere we have are from EC and they seem to be the CL version. (?) Both of the lenses slide. It looks exactly like the one in DarSax's picture, but the barrel is twice as long, and we don't have any of the lamp bases.

But, now DarSax has brought up that Paralipspheres are different from Parellispheres. That just opened a huge can of woopty doo.

First off, I think that is the stupidest thing in the world.

Second, does the Parellipsphere also have the parabolic/spherical reflector? The site I copied from the internet also said that fresnels used parabolic reflectors, so I don't know how valid that information is.

Third, does the paralipsphere have all 3 shapes of reflectors? Is it Parabolic behind bulb, Spherical by the aperture, and Ellipsoidal in the middle? The site I copied also said that fresnels used parabolic reflectors, so I don't know how much I can trust it.

Fourth, so, is a Parellipsphere just a zooming Paralipsphere, or is there some other difference in something else?


----------



## DarSax (Feb 2, 2007)

Schniapereli said:


> Fourth, so, is a Parellipsphere just a zooming Paralipsphere, or is there some other difference in something else?



Lemme see what I can figure out today. To tell you the truth, I really don't know, we've always just assumed they were ERS. I actually don't know how accurately I'll be able to figure out what it is--they're kind of constructed like tanks, so I don't know how much I'll even be able to see the reflector.


----------



## Schniapereli (Feb 3, 2007)

I took apart the one at our school today. Van was right. There were some old lense things already in the parellipsphere kinda like the one I drew, but it did not have the donut, and the lense part was bigger (diameter of barrel). But, Icould see how the donut lenses could be switched.

Yay.


----------



## Monkeyboy (Mar 15, 2008)

I have 5 working fixtures that are have been used for many productions. Bought them for $35 each. I have 2 more that are missing parts, but at least those should keep the others active for a while. They do put out a ton of heat, so if the bars are really low, then they would cause issues.
They aren't the best lights, but at $35 each, I couldn't pass it up.
Heres a link to an image of the one of them.
Here are some shot of the guts


----------



## icewolf08 (Mar 15, 2008)

Monkeyboy said:


> I have 5 working fixtures that are have been used for many productions. Bought them for $35 each. I have 2 more that are missing parts, but at least those should keep the others active for a while. They do put out a ton of heat, so if the bars are really low, then they would cause issues.
> They aren't the best lights, but at $35 each, I couldn't pass it up.
> Heres a link to an image of the one of them.
> Here are some shot of the guts



Not sure what your question is, but the photo you posted is of an Electro Controls Parellipsphere. Think of it as the grandfather of the Source 4 Zoom. The two knobs on the side control zoom and focus.


----------



## mbandgeek (Mar 15, 2008)

It kinda looks like a par can with zoom lenses attached. Interesting none the less.


----------



## Thomas (Mar 16, 2008)

looks like a lens from a disassembled zoom profile. Chuck it.


----------



## Monkeyboy (Mar 16, 2008)

Chuck it.... these babies work great. I was posting the pics because people were looking for images of the insides. 

In a 99 seat theatre, with a limited budget,you can't overlook equipment that still have a useful life.


----------



## SweetBennyFenton (Mar 17, 2008)

I realize we are way off topic, but I have two Parellipsheres in my "retired lighting stock."

Large, heavy, and hard to focus, but I can see how at the time it might have been considered an "Improvement."

Sorry, no picture. Don't have my camera on me.


----------



## DarSax (Mar 18, 2008)

WELL it just so happens that I now have a Parellipsphere sitting right next to me. I'll take pictures in the next few days, just so we can get more information on this mystery fixture once and for all.

Technical Data:
Parellipsphere 170 Model 7367A
by Electro Controls, Inc. / Control Lighting, Ltd.
UL Listed, Stage Type Fixture. (435 J? That mean anything to anyone?)
120V, 1kW Max

Suggested Lamps:
Sylvania EGJ, 1KW, 400HR, 3200K
GE EGM, 1KW, 2000HR, 3000K
Sylvania EGF, 750 Watt, 250HR, 3200K
GE/Sylvania EGG, 750 Watt, 2000HR, 3000K

This was "Union Made," by the International Brotherhood of Electrical Workers.

Zoom, 24deg-36deg. 

Weight: 20lbs. Four shutters, looks like integrated safety chain loop. Gobo slot. Dirty.


----------



## Van (Mar 18, 2008)

biggest problem I ever had with Paralipspheres was the Phenol< I believe that's the material> that was used to hold the lens and was molded into the big squareish lump that travelled up and down the slot on the side of the instrument, and was tapped to accept the focus knob threads, would break. usually from heat and over tightetning. Once they're broken there is no fixing them. Well maybe if you could find a High Temp epoxy or something.


----------



## mbandgeek (Mar 18, 2008)

Van said:


> biggest problem I ever had with Paralipspheres was the Phenol< I believe that's the material> that was used to hold the lens and was molded into the big squareish lump that travelled up and down the slot on the side of the instrument, and was tapped to accept the focus knob threads, would break. usually from heat and over tightetning. Once they're broken there is no fixing them. Well maybe if you could find a High Temp epoxy or something.



(mockingly redneck tone) ahh what u talkin' 'bout, anything can be fixed with duct tape!!


----------



## Van (Mar 18, 2008)

mbandgeek said:


> (mockingly redneck tone) ahh what u talkin' 'bout, anything can be fixed with duct tape!!


 
Duct tape and JB Weld. 
Heck My Daddy fixed the block on his Ford truck with Jb Weld and Duct tape. Shoot.


----------



## Monkeyboy (Mar 18, 2008)

I can post more pics if anyone needs them. I posted a few on the page before this one. 

Some of the lens holder are made from ceramics, some are metal.

On the lens holder, yes they can break over time, and yes they can be repaired.
You can use something similar to this

Or JB for the metal version.

If the bottom threaded part has broken into too many pieces, then you can use epoxy/JB and a short all-thread, and use a bolt and washer to make it function again. It wont have the handle, but it will still function.


----------



## The Bear (Nov 17, 2013)

Footer said:


> I know where about 8 are near St louis if you ever want to pick up a few


 I participated in the development of the Parellipshere. It was an attempt to capture the light that a normal ellipsoidal splashes on the gate. The backwards facing reflector (sphere in the name) sends that light back to the parabola and ellipse sections of the reflector. The image of the filament from the sphere must be close to the real filament so that the back reflector can send it correctly through the gate. If the filament is not aligned correctly, the image from the sphere will land on the filament and cause premature burn out. We measured a significant increase in lumens from the same input power when all was aligned, so it was deemed it was worth the trouble. However, not all are able or willing to align the lamp properly.
The lenses are a mixed blessing as well. They have some issues, but the variable focus was thought to enable the instrument to be used at various throw distances without having to stock pile a bunch of double plano convex lens sets if various focal lengths. I later designed versions that abandoned the variable focus set and just use the plano convex sets.


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 17, 2013)

Welcome to ControlBooth @The Bear. We've discussed the Parellipshere in a number of threads around here, as well as other innovations that Ariel Davis Manufacturing Company and/or Electro Controls contributed to the industry, most of which, sadly, were unsuccessful. If so inclined, please take a moment to edit/correct our wiki entry Parellipshere among others. Glad you've found us.


Schniapereli said:


> ... Does the electro-controls have a site anymore? There are a lot on google, but they don't make lights. ...


 Nothing like answering a six year-old question from a, probably, long-lost member. But to answer the question, Electro Controls was purchased by Strand Lighting in 1986. An archive/memorial site exists at http://electrocontrolsarchive.blogspot.com/ . More in the wiki entry Electro Controls.


----------

